# Odyssey Tank #1 Counter-Balanced Putter



## One Planer (Jan 25, 2015)

I've had this putter for a good few weeks now so decided the time was right to put up a bit of a review.

I'd like to make it clear from the outset that I was only curious about counter balanced putters, but having a little Christmas money left as well as quite a few loyalty points, I decided to have a dabble into this range, purely on the basis that I could recoup my losses if I didn't like it.

That's not going to happen, it's staying firmly in the bag 

I was previously using a 34" Odyssey White Hot Pro putter. When I moved to the tank, I had a look at all the options length wise and decided to plum for the 40" length.







Although quite a difference (6") length wise, as I hold it in the same place the difference little to none.

The head is your typical Anser blade. Nothing different to look at here. Although the head is heavier than a usual putter (Around 400g), it certainly doesn't look any more bulky than a regular putter and sits well behind the ball.



















Where the putter does differ appearance to a more conventional flat stick is in the grip.







The grip on the longer models in 17" long, but not oversized like the Ping counter balanced option. The grip feels pretty soft but not excessively so, and doesn't taper much  towards the base.







Unlike some other counter balanced putters, the TM version springs to mind, the grip isn't the only counter weight. There is a counter weight plugged into the shaft at the butt end. Combined with a longer, heavier grip emphasises the counter balanced feeling.

Another selling point for me on this putter is the insert.







It has the same White Hot Pro insert as my previous putter (2CS). I really do rate this insert highly and is the most consistent feeling insert I've found.

After initially rolling a few putts at home, then moving to the range, then finally to the course has convinced me that there is definitely something to this counter balance tech.

The first time I took the club to the course, I was amazed how easy it was to control distance. I was expecting the additional weight to make lagging a putt tricky, but not a bit of it.

I had no issue lagging the ball, nor judging pace. I put this down to the grip not being oversized. Longer than standards, yes, but certainly not over sized like the Scotty Cameron and Ping alternatives.

The insert, as previously started, played really well giving consistent sound and feel throughout the 18 holes I played.

In summary, I absoluetly love this putter.

In my view the counter balance tech' works and there is a definate increase in stability through the stroke. 

The Tank has a heavier head, heavier shaft, heavier grip and a plug weight in the shaft. You do notice the increased weight for sure, but it's not grossly weighty at all and is very well balanced.

If you're looking into trying a counter balanced putter, my advise would be to definitely try before you buy.

I was lucky enough as the range I use has an excellent stock of putters and plenty in the counter balanced option so had the option to try them out prior to committing.

I wholly accept that they will not be for everyone, but I have found a definate improvement in my putting from the added stability offered by the Tanks counter balance.

Will the Tank stay in the bag?

Absolutely yes.


Apologies for the long post 

Thanks for reading :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice one Gaz.
Getting on well with my DIY counterbalance although I'm still not convinced about the grip - the slimmest Superstroke.....might swap it out for the standard Odyssey grip.
I heard that distance putts might be tricky but I haven't experienced this at all.

Roll on My Man!


----------



## One Planer (Jan 25, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Nice one Gaz.
Getting on well with my DIY counterbalance although I'm still not convinced about the grip - the slimmest Superstroke.....might swap it out for the standard Odyssey grip.
I heard that distance putts might be tricky but I haven't experienced this at all.

Roll on My Man!
		
Click to expand...

I read exactly the same Ian (regarding distance putts), but have yet to experience any issue.

If anything, my lagging has actually improved as I'm starting the ball on a better line thanks to the added stability.


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice review Gareth. I'm looking at heavy putter shafts at the minute, not quite counter balanced but may increase stability.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 25, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			Nice review Gareth. I'm looking at heavy putter shafts at the minute, not quite counter balanced but may increase stability.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting idea with the heavy shaft. 

Not sure how it would affect feel with having a stock head weight and no weight in the butt end of the club. 

I know most counter balanced putters have heavier components throughout,  not sure what a heavy shaft would accomplish. 

Whats your thinking pal?


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 25, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Whats your thinking pal?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, no idea! I was really motivated by the head of the putter in question (Never Compromise Portofino), really appeals. It was spied on eBay and the listing states a Nippon heavy shaft fitted... Well I've bought it now so only time will tell!

I think the shaft is 30g heavier than standard so not sure if I'll notice too much or how it will affect feel...but it is a pretty putter...


----------



## One Planer (Jan 26, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			To be honest, no idea! I was really motivated by the head of the putter in question (Never Compromise Portofino), really appeals. It was spied on eBay and the listing states a Nippon heavy shaft fitted... Well I've bought it now so only time will tell!

I think the shaft is 30g heavier than standard so not sure if I'll notice too much or how it will affect feel...but it is a pretty putter...
		
Click to expand...

I thought your putter whoring days were over? :smirk:


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 26, 2015)

Gareth said:



			I thought your putter whoring days were over? :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

So did I. But it looks so pretty... We'll see, the Donna is an ugly brute but it is stable and effective.


----------



## Darren24 (Jan 26, 2015)

Great review, not a fan of long putters but that does make me think!


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 26, 2015)

interesting, that you went to a 40" putter.  I went for the tank, but kept it at 34", rather than going for something a little longer.  Does it negate the counter-balancing?  Probably...but I have putted so much better since I had it!


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 26, 2015)

Good write up.

I don't like the longer versions but am a fan if the heavier putters, so stable.

I've got the Tank Cruiser #1 and have so much more confidence putting now, especially holing out from 6 feet and in.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 26, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Good write up.

I don't like the longer versions but am a fan if the heavier putters, so stable.

I've got the Tank Cruiser #1 and have so much more confidence putting now, especially holing out from 6 feet and in.
		
Click to expand...

D'ya know,  neither was I (Fan of longer putters)

Having tried a few, it became apparent that the longer the shaft was, the better I putted.

Sounds strange as they say most people play with putters that are too long. Turns out I putt better with a longer putter.

I'm currently holding the grip at 36" (I'm 6ft) and I'm rolling the ball the best I have in living memory.


----------

